# $2500 CASH Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*The Home Theater Shack $2500 CASH Giveaway! *









As if giving away a pair of Elite 100" Screens, three Dayton EMM-6 calibrated microphones, three GIK Acoustics ArtPanel's and a massive Exodus Audio Maelstrom-21" subwoofer were not enough... we'll top it off with $2500 CASH to TEN (10) lucky Home Theater Shack members!

*Ten lucky winners!*


*Three $500 CASH Winners... 


Two $250 CASH Winners... 


Five $100 CASH Winners*


:spend: :spend: :spend: :spend: :spend:


*Qualifications: (Please Read Carefully!)*


Qualification period is from _*November 1, 2009 through December 31, 2009*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by December 15, 2009 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held on New Year's Day 2010 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum total post count of 50 posts in the forums.(_*Minimum 25 word count!*_)
*>>>* *Members that already have a post count of 50 will already meet this requirement.* *<<<*

Your equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.

Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using this thread. 

ALL CASH will be paid via PayPal to your email address on file here at the Shack. PayPal fees and rates are the responsibility of the winners.

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by December 15, 2009 in order to qualify.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

*DO NOT POST HERE UNTIL YOU HAVE QUALIFIED!*

*This is the qualification thread only... questions and comments may be posted in the discussion thread.*

Best of luck... :T


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

I have 80 post....hope I am qualified.

Thanks
RayJr


----------



## mlkmgr (Jan 24, 2009)

This website is insane.....but glad to be a part of it!!! Count me in!!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I qualify.
Now what to do with the winnings? :spend:
It would help get a new receiver...


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm interested!!!!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm in, and for the record this site is just off the hook.....:clap::T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As usual the Shack is an amazing community to belong to :spend:.

I'm qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## SturmMD (Dec 30, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, I'm qualified. Please, enter me in that drawing for $2,500 CASH Giveaway.

raying:


----------



## driscoz71 (Sep 20, 2008)

Cant resist an offer like this, count me in.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

Please sign me up to receive free money. I qualify


----------



## onebadmonte (Jan 7, 2009)

Count me in, I qualify.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Sonnie and the Shack:wave:,

It sure would be a nice way to start the new year in my new home, please allow me to enter.


----------



## fredk (May 14, 2008)

As long as the posts don't need to make a whole lot of sense, I qualify.


----------



## mjg100 (Mar 12, 2008)

Please add me to the list. Thank you.


----------



## Maceo23 (Mar 16, 2007)

I should qualify. Now give me money!


----------



## vili (Apr 28, 2009)

Amazing giveaways. I am qualified and would love to be part of the drawing. Thank you.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmm.. So $2500 would get me a pre-pro... Or would get me started on my double drywall/green glue room in a room build. Or another MCS1. Or some decent theater chairs... So many choices, need more chances to win!!


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm in  I'll put it towards a rotary subwoofer I want to DIY


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I would like to participate...post count = 55.
Thanks!


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Pick me!:wave: Please enter me in the drawing. Thanks Guys!


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

I qualify, please enter me.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I am qualified and would like to be entered.

I can't believe he's doing it again this year - no other forum is 10% as generous as this place - Sonnie is of a rare breed :T


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank You. :clap:
Thank You. :clap:
Thank You. :clap:

I'm am in... I think I would buy the parts for the sub my wife doesn't want me to build. :bigsmile:

Kyle


----------



## Lonely Raven (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm throwing my hat in the ring. 

I would like to be entered in this drawing, please. 

I have made all the qualifications.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Enter me as well!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Sonnie, your the man!

I am qualified..... good luck to all!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

You don't see this kind of stuff going on anywhere else. I love this place...count me in too.


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

Sign me up! Thanks for the link Sonnie .


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Please count me in too. You're the man Sonnie!!


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm qualified...
Sonnie, your the bomb. No other forum even comes close to this one. Congrats :wave:
Anyways, Good luck to all, and please enter me into the drawing :bigsmile:


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

I am qualified and would like to be included in the giveaway. Thanks! :bigsmile:


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

I qualify, please enter me. ^_^


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

Throwing my name in the hat.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Toss my ticket in the hat too, I'm qualified!


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

I am qualified, sign me up!


----------



## 1canuck2 (Jul 14, 2009)

I am qualified and would like to be entered. I'd also like to win


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, I'm qualified. Please, enter me in the drawing


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Im qualified please add me thanks a bunch.

Cheers

KrazyBassKevin


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

I believe I qualify...please enter me.

Thanks!


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,

I should be qualified. Please add me to the drawing.

Thanks!
H


----------



## Guiria (Jun 15, 2008)

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway

Thanks


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi, I am qualified and I would like to enter. I can't wait to start a build thread using the new equipment I'll get with this cash!

What an awesome forum


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

Woot. Post #50. This one (being at least 25 words long) should mean that I meet all the qualifications. Please enter me in this drawing.

Sincerely,
Jerry


----------



## Mario (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, not only HTShack helps you to save money , it can help you to earn money. Way to feed our addiction, you devils :devil:. So pardon me as I gently squeeze in with my fiftieth post!


----------



## grn1969c10 (Sep 18, 2008)

Count me in.

Cash after Christmas would be a new experience for me - and my friends think my 27 inch TV is overdue for replacement with a fifty inch Panasonic plasma!

Matt


----------



## KrazyBassKevin (Nov 1, 2009)

Im qualified Put me in Please

KRazyBassKevin


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

I am qualified and would put the money to good use..new projector screen!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

49 entries... that's pretty good.

So... who are the winners?


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

^ 

+1. We all love the giveaways!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Congratulations to our winners!!!*

$500 goes to: *Funkmonkey*

$500 goes to: *evilskillit*

$500 goes to: *bbieger*

$250 goes to: *fredk*

$250 goes to: *tonyvdb*

$100 goes to: *sub_crazy*

$100 goes to: *mlkmgr*

$100 goes to: *tcarcio*

$100 goes to: *FlashJim*

$100 goes to: *1canuck2*

*Excellent!* :clap: 

*We appreciate all of you participating here at the Shack!*

*** For payment please PM me your full name and address... and for payment via PayPal, please _include_ your preferred PayPal address. 


*And for those that did not win... hang tight... in just a few days we will be announcing yet another cash giveaway!*


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice...The Shack continues to be the absolute best audio/video forum on the net!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually... we did state:* ALL CASH will be paid via PayPal to your email address on file here at the Shack. PayPal fees and rates are the responsibility of the winners.*
Therefore, be sure to include your PayPal email address when sending the PM to me. I do not believe there are any fees on gifts.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> I do not believe there are any fees on gifts.


Thats correct, There are no fees.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

:rubeyes: :unbelievable: :thud:  :bigsmile: :T :yay: :whistling:

Thanks Sonny! What a great way to start out the New Year. PM sent (2 actually).

Cheers!

...wait a minute, onder: there is not another Funkmonkey around here is there?


----------

